# Hunt for prairie dogs is on once more



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Hunt for prairie dogs is on once more

Controversial Colorado hunt promoter Jim Bowman is hosting the 4th annual "There Goes the Neighborhood Prairie Dog Hunt" on private lands around Medicine Bow today.

The 15 two-man teams that participated in last year's unofficial hunt bagged well over a thousand prairie dogs. In past years, participants have come from as far away as New Zealand.

http://www.jacksonholestartrib.com/.../wyoming/846203a196256663872572f5000019b0.txt


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

To be honest this sounds like fun.. Once again it seems like the antis have their hands full trying to outlaw something else.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Wildlife commission votes 9-0 to allow continued shooting of animals, citing need for pest control

A citizens petition to ban the recreational shooting of prairie dogs came to a quick death Thursday at the hands of the Colorado Wildlife Commission.
Shooting is the only way to control prairie dogs, said Hotchkiss farmer Dave Whittlesey, who said he shoots 20 to 30 a day on his property with little apparent effect on the prairie dog population.

His argument was repeated several times, with some farmers saying they shoot thousands of prairie dogs each year in attempts to alleviate damage to hay fields and other crops.

http://www.gjsentinel.com/hp/content/news/stories/2008/05/01/050208_1b_Wildlife_commission.html


----------

